# ASII vs. Super Decathlon



## smizo (Oct 31, 2009)

been doing alot of flying in my buddies super dekat lately, had a citabria 7eca for 3 years and sold it. looking at building an AS2 and want to know how it compares to the super dekat, roll rate, vertical and the like. i work for an aircraft modification shop in northeast PA. thanks for the help in advance. 

chris


----------

